# 1977 bmw 3.3 li a for sale



## davis5450 (Jun 13, 2013)

hi
I have a very nice very clean original BMW 3.3 LIA for sale, 
If anyone interested please get in touch.
1976 owned since 1979 been dry stored in my garage for the past 23years, last mot'd in 1989. 
very very clean covered only 62000miles fully loaded , air conditioning, electric windows, alloy wheels, full black leather interior.
Open to sensible offers.


----------



## 72 bavaria 3.0 (Apr 11, 2013)

How much


----------



## davis5450 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Rare BMW 3.3 LIA LISTING ON EBAY 23/7/2013*

Rare BMW 3.3 LIA LISTING ON EBAY 23/7/2013

I will update with the link when it is active.


----------



## marcusdlin (Sep 1, 2013)

Still for sale? Any pictures available?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

